# Photos: Manny Pacquiao vs. Oscar De La Hoya Fight Photos



## ultravista (Dec 7, 2008)

Photos from the December 6th Manny Pacquiao vs. Oscar De La Hoya fight in Las Vegas, Nevada.

All Fight Galleries
http://www.ultravista.com/g2/main.php?g2_itemId=34692

Galleries:
* Oscar De La Hoya vs Manny Pacquiao 
* Victor Ortiz vs Jeffrey Resto 
* Juan Manuel Lopez vs Sergio Medina
* Weigh-In
* Black and White Photos
* Post Fight Press Conference


----------



## lids369 (Dec 10, 2008)

wow your so lucky, i was going to watch it but directv pissed my dad off so he cancelled our service.


----------



## ultravista (Dec 10, 2008)

Although I was about 2 miles from the ring, it was an exciting fight


----------



## ultravista (Dec 12, 2008)

... Oscar should have read The Dummies Guide to Boxing before stepping into the ring for this one ...


----------

